# Tunitas Creek repaving



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

From Mike's blog (Chain Reaction Bicycles owner):



> A warning about Tunitas Creek- they just paved the top two miles (why they waited until after the Tour of California, I don't know) and it's pretty sticky. Not so bad you can't ride it, but I'd hold off until the weekend so most of the loose stuff and perhaps a lot of the glue-like feel will be gone.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hurray!!!!! My butt will be very thankful next time I climb Tunitas.

I hope they got the one corner futher down that they missed too, although it's short enough..


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Rode Tunitas for the Tour de Cure on Sunday and noticed the described stuff. Very ridable during the climb, and the stuff will come off the tires (none of it found on my frame to begin with) with just being on comparatively "cleaner" road.- especially King's descent.

That's not to say the warning in the OP/link is an over-reaction. I'd be wary about descending Tunitas atm. One of the tight corners was noticeably loose just climbing.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> From Mike's blog (Chain Reaction Bicycles owner):


Yeah the County was hauling mix for a couple of days from our plant in Redwood City. They use whats called cold mix or cutback asphalt, not the normal hot mix that is used on roads. It takes a little longer for the oil in this mix to cure out. So it remains soft and sticky for while. Not ideal for riding on by any means.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The new surface on Tunitas Creek is lovely. They've done a great job. As of Sunday 6/27 it was still sticky and felt slow (that's my excuse), but it didn't make a mess of the bike.

I've noticed some new markings on the road near the top of Old La Honda ("NCE" and an arrow pointing up), just before the really broken up part. I now wonder if this is going to get fixed soon.


----------

